# My first bacon



## gibsorz (Sep 4, 2014)

Started curing my first bacon today, managed to get a 13lb pork belly, skin on, at cash and carry for under 3$ a pound. Made three separate cures see below, ingredients are per pound of meat. 

Bacon 1: simple bacon
15g Morton's tender quick
15g dark brown sugar
5g fresh cracked black pepper

Bacon 2: maple bacon
15g MTQ 
30g dark maple syrup

Bacon 3: spicy bacon
15g MTQ
15g dark brown sugar
15g paprika
5g cayenne pepper powder
5g black pepper













image.jpg



__ gibsorz
__ Sep 4, 2014





Top to bottom
Spicy
Normal
Maple

Now to let the sit in the fridge for 10 days, pulling them out of the cure on the 14th. Am going to be smoking them on the 15th, slicing on the 17th/18th. More to follow.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 7, 2014)

It should be good.








Happy smoken.

David


----------



## rsnovi (Sep 7, 2014)

I would like to try curing and smoking some bacon soon.  Your recipes sound good.  I look forward to hearing more how it turns out.


----------



## twisted minds (Sep 7, 2014)

Did you only make 3 lbs.?  Your calculations of 15 grams of Morton tender quick would do slightly over a pound of meat.  As per Morton's tender quick curing instruction 1 tablespoon (half an ounce) per pound of meat.  Half an ounce is 14 grams.  To do a thirteen pound belly would require 192 grams of cure.


----------



## gibsorz (Sep 7, 2014)

That is the cure mix I used per pound of meat.  I made like 5 pounds regular, 4.5 pounds spicy and 3.5 lbs maple. Also as per my MTQ, it says 15g per pound of meat on the package so I follow that.


----------



## twisted minds (Sep 7, 2014)

Ok, I see now where you state the recipes are per pound of meat.  I must have overlooked that and wanted to make sure you were using enough cure.  Seems like you have it figured out.  You will never buy bacon again once you taste your own homemade, so much better.


----------



## disco (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm watching this one. I love bacon.

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Sep 7, 2014)

My mistake...


----------



## gibsorz (Sep 7, 2014)

That table is accurate, however you should note that it is for sausage only. The amount you use in sausage and on slab meat is different. *just saw your edit so ignore this paragraph*

 My level is actually a little high, by about 1.4 grams per pound. The MTQ package says 15grams per 500 grams not a pound. That is my bad. But there is no safety concern really, it is only .014 grams more of nitrate/nitrite than recommended per pound of meat. So on my largest slab, only .07 grams too much.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 7, 2014)

gibsorz said:


> That table is accurate, however you should note that it is for sausage only. The amount you use in sausage and on slab meat is different. *just saw your edit so ignore this paragraph*
> 
> My level is actually a little high, by about 1.4 grams per pound. The MTQ package says 15grams per 500 grams not a pound. That is my bad. But there is no safety concern really, it is only .014 grams more of nitrate/nitrite than recommended per pound of meat. So on my largest slab, only .07 grams too much.




If you look at what the USDA says about bacon....   200 Ppm maximum allowable ingoing nitrite for a dry rub..  AND nitrate is not allowed.... 

Soooooooooo....   USDA, by default, TQ is not allowed for bacon...

I was trying to avoid that...


----------



## gibsorz (Sep 7, 2014)

Yet I saw "uncured" bacon the other day chalk full of celery juice powder. I also saw unpasteurized milk for sale. These are commercial grocery stores. USDA has their issues. Correct me if I'm wrong but the reason nitrate is not used for commercial bacon is because you can't control it's conversion rate to nitrite, which does the curing, as a result you can get spoilage. With TQ, since there is nitrite that does the start of the cure (preventing spoilage), then the nitrate provides a gradual release of nitrite to continue the curing process. It may not be allowed for commercial production of bacon due to what is pretty much a technicality, but it is still safe.

I will also add. That as per the Canadian Food Inspection Agency, a combination of nitrite and nitrate is allowed in the slow curing process that is used to make bacon without injection.

But at the same time, the CFiA says a maximum of 120 ppm for bacon when it comes to nitrites, and up to an additional 200 ppm of nitrate on top of the nitrite.

These two agencies can't even agree with each other, 1 says X amount of nitrite, the other says Y, 1 says no nitrate, the other says up to 200ppm.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 8, 2014)

On this forum, we stick to the USDA/FDA regs...  You can cure with what ever you choose and use as much as you want...  You can choose any countries regulations....  although, I would opt out of some food processing techniques from S.E. Asia....   

You don't have to use cure... you can smoke without it...  we aren't the food police....  we just try to advise folks as to what the Feds allow, when commercially producing foods for consumers....  You can leave your food on the kitchen counter for days... then cook it to 110 degs. over a 24 hour period if you choose...

Recipes that don't conform to the USDA/FDA regs. can be altered by admin, so as to not mislead newcomers...  

So, if you choose to post recipes, that conform to Canadian Regulations, I suggest you Preface your recipes, threads stating such... and probably a disclaimer stating, "These recipes may not conform to food safety practices in your country"..

I regularly see and use recipes from books and the web....  I note where they do NOT conform to good safe practice and modify them to be safe....  whether it be a typo like tsp. to Tbs. or just a gross error....   As long as one knows how to safely use nitrites, that's the goal...

Dave (anal about food safety)


----------



## gibsorz (Sep 8, 2014)

I'll do that in the future, thank you for the suggestion. 

But it should be noted that just because the USDA allows it, doesn't mean it is safe and just because the USDA does not allow it, does not mean it is unsafe. Like you said it is a matter of knowing what is safe and what is not. Generally CFIA is more strict than American counterparts when comparing policies. I too would not use processing regulations from south east countries Asia, a matter of fact I would not use non North American ones. The food in Europe (that is from Europe), can take a lot more punishment on the safety side than our commercially produced meat. 

Also Dave can you address the reasoning for no nitrates on pork, is what I said in my first paragraph more or less it? Or is there something else (so that I know for the future).

usda site on bacon
Furthermore, when on the USDA website, when they direct you to how to home cure bacon, they send you here

http://extension.missouri.edu/publications/DisplayPub.aspx?P=G2528

"A cure mixture that performs well under home curing conditions consists of 7 pounds meat curing salt, 4 pounds sugar (white or brown) and 3 ounces of nitrate (saltpeter — optional). This cure produces a mild-flavored bacon."

As well as on amazingribs.com, they reference a person on the national pork board who states that commercial bacon uses prague #2 (~6% nitrite, ~4% nitrate). But they don't source their info, so can't say if that is accurate. 

So as a result of the above, can you direct me to where the USDA prohibits the use of nitrate in curing bacon. I can see prohibition on using only nitrate, but from what I found on a 5 minute google search and USDA website, it doesn't say no nitrates.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 8, 2014)

gibsorz said:


> I'll do that in the future, thank you for the suggestion.
> 
> But it should be noted that just because the USDA allows it, doesn't mean it is safe and just because the USDA does not allow it, does not mean it is unsafe. Like you said it is a matter of knowing what is safe and what is not. Generally CFIA is more strict than American counterparts when comparing policies. I too would not use processing regulations from south east countries Asia, a matter of fact I would not use non North American ones. The food in Europe (that is from Europe), can take a lot more punishment on the safety side than our commercially produced meat.
> 
> ...





http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal...at-preparation/bacon-and-food-safety/CT_Index

Does bacon contain additives?
 Yes. Bacon is made with salt as a curing agent, and nitrite (but not nitrate) is the other most frequently used additive. Bacon may also contain other additives such as sugars, maple sugar, wood smoke, flavorings, and spices. Pumped bacon (see above) must also contain either ascorbate or sodium erythorbate (isoascorbate), which greatly reduces the formation of nitrosamines by accelerating the reaction of nitrite with the meat.


http://www.fsis.usda.gov/OPPDE/rdad/FSISDirectives/7620-3.pdf

Regardless of the curing method used, restricted ingredient calculations for bacon are based on
the green weight of the skinless belly. For rind-on bacon, e.g., where the skin is sold as part of
the finished product, a restricted ingredient conversion calculation is necessary. Nitrate is no
longer permitted in any curing method for bacon.  Page 28.....


The are uses for nitrate in curing....   Long term "Dry aging" of meats "can use" nitrate...  Nitrate needs bacteria to "change" to nitrite...  these bacteria need temperatures of around 50 degrees to multiply and convert the nitrite....   THEREFORE, the methods described by the USDA/FDA of storing meats below 40 degrees while curing do not allow that conversion to happen...  or something like that...  don't quote me but that's the basic premise .....


http://hubpages.com/hub/Whats-the-D...a-Cure-2-Understanding-Which-You-Need-and-Why


What’s Insta Cure #2 Used For?

Insta Cure #2 is used for meat products that will be air dried and not cooked, such as dried salamis, pepperonis etc, and some air dried hams.

The reason a cure with the addition of sodium nitrate (Insta Cure #2) is used for such long curing products is because it breaks down very slowly over a period of time into sodium nitrite. In the words of the great sausage maker, Rytek Kutas, the sodium nitrate works like an extended release medication for meats that require very long curing times, like dry cured sausages



I'll tell you what.....  curing meats is complex at best....   The rules seem to change every time you turn the page....  Except in this case, but not in this case....  at this temp but not that temp...  120 Ppm max in bacon....  156 ppm max for sausage...  625 Ppm max when dry curing  .....   skin on or skin off....  add 1/3 of the cure 3 times and rub into the meat over a week or so...


I'm getting old enough that some of this [email protected] slips right on past the old brain cells...  BUT...  I do my best to try and follow it...  I make mistakes....  LOVE to have them pointed out BECAUSE misinformation can be serious or worse.....


*As a reminder....  at home, you can do anything you want...  these are rules for commercial food processors in the U.S.of A.....  *


----------



## gibsorz (Sep 8, 2014)

That manual with the no nitrates was revised in 1995. The website that uses nitrates that they refer you to online was last updates in 2006 and the USDA website bacon page was last updated in 2013. One can therefor deduce that they read the web page they are sending people to and are aware it includes nitrates. I would consider the more recently updated source of information to be the most up to date. At this time, I would say short of calling the USDA/FDA and asking them this direct question you can't know what they say. If they say no nitrates, they would need to update their website as they are at best, supplying misinformation about best practice to people reading it. Considering it is allowed by another very reputable food inspection agency, and they are so unclear about it, I would say it is at worst an error which is not harmful as long as reasonable quantities in ppm are used (as laid out under 200). I agree it is complicated and ever changing, which is why I bring this up.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 8, 2014)

Please link the "New Updated Edition"   Thanks

I'm going to say, the omission is probably due to some typist, editor that doesn't know the difference between nitrites and nitrates..  happen quite frequently in publications.....  Some person hired as a temp. to do the 'menial" tasks in the office....  That my opinion...


----------



## daveomak (Sep 8, 2014)

As an aside, the primary uses for nitrate are still the same.....  uncooked meats.....


----------



## daveomak (Sep 8, 2014)

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal...at-preparation/bacon-and-food-safety/ct_index     Last Modified Oct 29, 2013 

Does bacon contain additives?  
 Yes. Bacon is made with salt as a curing agent, and nitrite (but not nitrate) is the other most frequently used additive. Bacon may also contain other additives such as sugars, maple sugar, wood smoke, flavorings, and spices. Pumped bacon (see above) must also contain either ascorbate or sodium erythorbate (isoascorbate), which greatly reduces the formation of nitrosamines by accelerating the reaction of nitrite with the meat.



http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/nchfp/lit_rev/cure_smoke_meats.html

4.2. Bacon 

Bacon is cured and/or smoked hog meat from the pig belly. Bacon produced at home, is typically dry-cured with salt, nitrites, sugar, and spices for a week or longer. Because of concern over N-nitrosamines, the use of nitrates for bacon curing is not allowed commercially (USDA FSIS 1997c). Home preparations, such as Morton Smoked-flavored sugar cure, contain nitrates and are recommended by the manufacturer for the use in bacon curing (Morton Salt Co.1996). Some ethnic bacon (Canadian bacon and Irish bacon) is made from leaner cuts. Pancetta is Italian bacon that is not smoked. Salt pork is salted pork belly fat.


http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/nchfp/lit_rev/cure_smoke_pres.html

6.2.3. Curing Compounds

Purchase commercially prepared cure mixes and follow instructions carefully (PHS/FDA 2001) or blend cure mixes carefully at home using an accurate scale. 

Nitrate. Use cure mixtures that contain nitrate (e.g., Prague Powder 2, Insta-Cure 2) for dry-cured products that are not to be cooked, smoked, or refrigerated (PHS/FDA 2001). Dry cure using 3.5 oz. nitrate per 100 lbs. meat maximum or wet cure at a maximum of 700 ppm nitrates (9 CFR Cpt 3. 318.7(c)(4), 381.147(d)(4)).

Nitrite. Use cure mixtures that contain nitrite (e.g., Prague Powder 1, Insta-Cure 1) for all meats that require cooking, smoking, or canning (PHS/FDA 2001). Dry cure using 1 oz. nitrite per 100 lbs. meat maximum. For sausages use ¼ oz. per 100 lbs. (Reynolds and Schuler 1982). A 120 ppm concentration is usually sufficient and is the maximum allowed in bacon (PHS/FDA 2001). 

Nitrites are toxic if used in quantities higher than recommended; therefore caution should be used in their storage and use (PHS/FDA 2001). About 1 g or 14mg/kg body weight sodium nitrite is a lethal dose to an adult human (USDA FSIS 1997b). Mistakenly using sodium nitrite instead of NaCl in typical curing recipes can lead to a lethal dose of nitrite in the incorrectly cured product (Borchert and Cassens 1998). For this reason it is safer to purchase and use curing mixtures rather than pure nitrites (saltpeter).


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119319/be-cautious-when-relying-on-info-on-the-usda-fsis-website

DiggingDogFarm

offline
4,353 Posts. Joined 6/2011
Location: Finger Lakes Region of New York State
Points: 104

This is a perfect example of why it's important to fully educate oneself.
 The USDA can't be trusted to always dispense or relay safe and accurate information.
 In the case of their Bacon and Food Safety webpage, under the question "Can Bacon Be Home Cured?" they provide a link to a page at Missouri Extension Service with bad information.
http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Factsheets/Bacon_and_Food_Safety/index.asp#5
 The instructions say to cure bacon with "nitate" (saltpetre) and that the nitrate (saltpetre) in only optional.
 This presents a couple of major problems, the USDA discourages the use of nitrate in bacon, it is, in fact, banned in all commercial bacon and when smoking bacon (there's no temperatures specified in the smoking instructions) cure should ALWAYS be used, it's not optional!!!!

 Some scary stuff coming from what's supposed to be the "be all, end all" authority on such subjects!!!

 Beware!!!



*As stated earlier....  you can do as you wish.....   I am delegating this discussion to others on this forum.....
*


----------



## gibsorz (Sep 8, 2014)

I linked to the web page. I don't have a manual that I saw. However I doubt they mess around with the Nitrates/nitrites stuff, imagine people going to the hospital or dieing because of a link they sent you to that they did not properly vet. 

The question then becomes is 150ppm nitrate (which is the level on the TQ package), dangerous? The answer to that is, if I were to eat 1 kilogram of 150ppm nitrate food, I would reach my Acceptable daily intake/kg of body weight (counting my fruit/vegetable/water). 

Does nitrate serve a purpose? With the explanation you provided above, probably not. 

Is it dangerous? Unless you are eating multiple kilos of 150ppm nitrate meat, the answer is no. Especially because you will reach your acceptable daily intake of nitrite long before your acceptable daily nitrate.


----------



## gibsorz (Sep 15, 2014)

Ok so today I pulled them from the cure and gave them my standard rinse and 1 hr ice bucket soak in a large cooler (most people seem to do a half hour, I find an hour on any other meat I've cured to be ideal so stuck with that). 













image.jpg



__ gibsorz
__ Sep 15, 2014






A couple pieces for salt test. A couple things I noted, 
1) plain was nothing interesting
2) hot had an awesome little kick to it. Will be epic on burgers, in beans etc. 
3) maple will be great for breakfast. 

I am hoping the smoke will bring out flavours and nuances in the plain or that one will be a disappointment. 

What is the easiest way to get the skin off the belly because holy hell that stuff is hard to cut free hand.


----------



## gibsorz (Sep 18, 2014)

Smoked it today. AMNPS went for 10 hours at 80 degrees. Ambient temp was 70 degrees. 













image.jpg



__ gibsorz
__ Sep 18, 2014


















image.jpg



__ gibsorz
__ Sep 18, 2014


















image.jpg



__ gibsorz
__ Sep 18, 2014


















image.jpg



__ gibsorz
__ Sep 18, 2014


















image.jpg



__ gibsorz
__ Sep 18, 2014






Also threw on some cheddar on a propped up disposable pizza pan with holes poked into it













image.jpg



__ gibsorz
__ Sep 18, 2014






I fried up a little giblet of the spicy bacon, fresh off the smoker. It was extremely smoky,  but it did not taste like an ash tray! I think God permitted me a taste of heaven All vents full open during the entire smoke. 













image.jpg



__ gibsorz
__ Sep 18, 2014






I am going to slice it on Saturday. I removed the skin from the maple bacon. What temp and for how long should I back it to render the fat into lard and make craquelins out of the skin?

This smell from the cold smoke on me brings back memories of my childhood. I smell like my grandfather did every day of his adult life.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 18, 2014)

*I fried up a little giblet of the spicy bacon, fresh off the smoker. It was extremely smoky, but it did not taste like an ash tray!*

I think that is because you dried the belly very well and had a good pellicle...  No water on the surface to mix with the smoke, and of course Todd's great invention...  the AMNPS.....

* I removed the skin from the maple bacon. What temp and for how long should I back it to render the fat into lard and make craquelins out of the skin?
*

http://lostartskitchen.wordpress.com/2011/03/12/rendering-fats-at-home-primer-lesson-one/


----------



## disco (Sep 18, 2014)

Terrific looking bacon!

Disco


----------



## gibsorz (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for the link. Yes, the bacon was dried very well, with a good pelvic le. I put fans on the bacon for 1.5 hours prior to smoking to form the pellicle and allow them to come to room temp. 

The AMNPS worked spectacularly. I never thought I would be able to use my WSM to cold smoke so easily. I am truly amazed at its efficiency (my first time using it).


----------



## tr00ter (Sep 19, 2014)

That's some great looking bacon gibsorz.  I'm thinking I need to make my own bacon sooner rather than later.

JP


----------



## gibsorz (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments guys, can't wait to eat it, my butcher is slicing it for me tomorrow! (Since I do not yet have a meat slicer)













image.jpg



__ gibsorz
__ Sep 19, 2014






1lb of skin and fat into the oven to render and provide some cracklings. I think I'll have the rest as rind bacon.


----------



## gibsorz (Sep 21, 2014)

image.jpg



__ gibsorz
__ Sep 21, 2014


















image.jpg



__ gibsorz
__ Sep 21, 2014






Wrapped. 9 lbs of sliced bacon. 2 lbs lardons. This stuff is amazing, no jokes. Now that I know how good homemade bacon is, next time I will be getting it from a butcher. The one from Cash&Carry had a poor meat to fat ratio, I also need meat slicer and vac sealer. Well the bacon isn't going to last long enough to make the butcher paper/shrink wrap combo ineffective, and it is cheaper, so I'll probably stick with that for now. Do need a slicer. What slicer is the best bang for your buck on occasional use?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 21, 2014)

Check here.....http://www.bing.com/search?q=meat+slicers+for+home+use&form=IE10TR&src=IE10TR&pc=MATBJS


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 21, 2014)

The thing about "most" home slicers is that the slicers are too small in the "throat" to get decent length slices. I used a 14" granton slicer knife for about 8 years or so. Taking my time I made decently thick slices fairly consistently. When I started doing more bacon I got an MTN 10" electric slicer. With that slicer I could get about 7 1/2 " long slices. I still didn't get the kind of slices that I wanted, so for the last several months spent time watching craigslist for a used Hobart. Fortunately I found a decent 12" Hobart and am a happy camper now. If something happens to the old Hobart there are still parts available so I'll be able to keep it running for a long time. For me, home type slicers are ok for salami, bologna and things like that, if you want decent looking bacon, go up in size


----------



## gibsorz (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks, looking around craiglist can't find any honarts in my area...and washington state they are all around a grand...wish I lived in Ontario, there are a couple out that way for 2 or 3 bills.


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 24, 2014)

Finding a reasonable Hobart is challenging. It took me about 2 months of looking at the Houston craigslist before I hit the jackpot. I wasn't in a hurry so just waited for the right one to come along.


----------

